# Good filter fo a 29 gallon?



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey all, I'm working on my stocking fot my 29 gallon, but I can't seem to find a good filter. It has to be quiet, it's in my room, and it has to be AT LEAST 200 GPH. Peferably 250 GPH. Does anybody know of any good ones, other than sponge filters, please? Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I found myself in the same predicament back in August. My tank is a 27gal cube that Is located in my bedroom. I went through 3 HOB filters that just didn't work (high ammonia readings and loud). So, I took the advice of the community members here and looked a canister filters. I bought the Eheim Ecco 2232 and am very impresssed! Its dead silent and you don't have to clean it but every 5-6months (haven't cleaned mine yet) . While it is a bit pricey, ixts totally worth seeing how I wasted money on 3 HOB. Let me know if you have any questions about it.

MetalArm3


----------



## Tracy Bird (Sep 20, 2011)

Aqua Clear 50

200 GPH

Quiet 

eBay $32

Keeps my water crystal clear
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deman3 (Feb 17, 2011)

I had 2 Aquaclear 70s on my 55g cichlid tank however both began making a nasty grinding sound and one eventually stopped one night. Since I have replaced both with Fluval C4 HoB filters. They are whisper quiet and the design is much better than the Aquaclear design in my opinion. Amazon has them for around $35 right now.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

So Fluval PF, Aquacleae, and a canister filte......ive been looking at this Magnum HOT HOB Canister Filte, maybe by Matineland, it looks nice. I'll look these up, any more suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stoke88 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have an Aquaclear Mini on my 10g and it also began to make a nasty grinding noise. Its now loud and annoying but filters great. I second the Fluval on the 29.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

So it seems to be between a Canister or Fluval. Quietness is impottant, it's in my room. what's a good canister to buy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hands down Eheim! Like I've said, I have my tank in my room and the filter is dead silent. Unless you put your ear against the filter, you would think its off. Unlike HOBs, you buy the suggested gph (not 10x the overturn). My problem with sound is the air pump. There so loud!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is the airpump neccissay? And when you say suggested GPH, is their a difference between Powet Filter GPH and Canister GPH?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Air pump mainly because I like it and it adds more oxygen to the water. 

When I speak of :

HOBs --- You usually buy an oversized one then what the box says to acheieve a water turnover rate of 7-10 per hour. 
( I used a Marineland Penguin 350)

Canisters --- if the box says min. 30gal for aquarium, than that you get.. The 7-10 rule doesn't apply with canisters . It's weird and I don't know why. 

I was running the Marineland Penguin 350 but the flow was to strong, too loud, and had high ammonia levels with it. I upgraded to the Eheim Ecco 2232 and it super silent, decent flow, and perfect parameters. (This is in my 27gal cube. )

While it does run around a hundred dollars, plusI bought media ($15) to last 1 1/2 yrs, you save money instead of buying cartridges. There are also cheaper alternatives, but I didn't mind spending the extra $15.

Anymore ?'s just let me know,
MetalArm3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

So, for my 10 gallon, I have an internal 90 GPH. But for my 29, I would only need one with like 150 GPH? Oh, and I've always wondered, how exactly does it work? My neighbor has one below his tank in the Stand, would I have to dill a hole in the tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was browsing Petco's website, and I like the Matineland C seies and the Fluval 05 Seties. Ate these good ones? I saw the Eheim, but it seemed a tad expensive. $140, yes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

No, you wouldn't have to drill it. The inlet/outlet pipe hangs on the tank, then connects to the canister below.

See link and YouTube video on right: Products 

You would have to drill a hole in the back of the stand if it isn't open like mine.

It costs $100 on Amazon.com, and it comes with all the necessary media and quick disconnects (prevents water from leaking out of tubes when you disconnect hoses from canister during maintenance.

Amazon.com: Eheim ECCO External Canister Filter 2232: Pet Supplies

If you choose to get a canister (of any type) you want something rated around 30gph. Anything higher and the flow will be to great for your fish. If you decide to get another HOB filter, than you want something rated between 210-300gph. 

I have also heard good things about fluval, but have no personal experiences. 

MetalArm3


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wait, only 30 gph? That's way lower than I expected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

It's actually 127gph. Sorry about that, and it's rated FOR 35gal aquariums. Believe me, that's more than enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I really hope I can get one, you've been very helpful  not sure if I have the funds, though. If I do, I'll definately do a canister. If I don't, a power filter. Not sure Which one to use, though  Fluval C seties seems way overpriced, peehaps a MatineLand Empetor, if I ont have enough money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I do agree they are expensive. Like I said , I went through three marinland HOBs, but nothing compares to my canister.

Glade I could help out! If any more questions come to mind just throw up a post.

MetalArm3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

